# new here and a new call.



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello first post here. i'm Rick Robbins bearmanric of RRcalls. just got back from michigan spent over a month there at yellerdogs moving his cnc machine company. Lee cnc machines my Toneboards and barrels. i got to make my new production call's while i was there pretty cool. been making call's awhile i do antler, horn and turn all types of woods. here is a picture of my new closed call it is killercnc machined from Delrin. Rick

my new closed reed production call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Rick,Good to have you here. I see your work on other sites and like it. For those of you who do not know Rick, you can deal with him with no worries. He is generous to a fault when it comes to helping others and his work is first rate. I have called and killed more than a few coyotes with one of his calls. Which I might add he gave to me when I mistakenly put my name in the hat for a free call that he offered to youth hunters(which I am not unfortunatly). I have learned to read since then, thank God. 
How much would you be wanting for that beauty Rick? I'll be the first one to take one if you're ready to sell them. Let me know I'll P.M. you my addy. 
Don


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

they are$17.00 includeds, shipping confirmation and a Lanyard. i tune Raspy or cottantail. i'll be calling spring bear with this call and my other call's. it will be tuned Raspy for bear calling. bear cub squall and distress. Rick


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Rick,
I own two of your calls, RR1 and RR2 I believe. I really like them, especially the open reed. I bought them around deer season last year and have used them to take several coyotes already. I always take them even when I carry my JS Prey Master. I have recommended your calls in several threads as I believe they are quality calls and in about everybody's budget. Welcome to the site.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

thank's guy's the RR1 and RR2 are killer Distress call's they have new barrel's also. look better and sound great. thank's again for the great comment's. going out to the shop to turn a couple bear call's. one for myself. pretty cool when you can just go out and make your self a certain call. Rick


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

welcome rick i have posted about your fine call making skills here before and directed people to your calls.
great to have you here.
GUYS rick is a outstanding person as well as a great call maker.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

thank's going to play with the spring bear's. tuned a few of my new call's up Raspy. going to use bear cub in distress alot. will be cool sitting by the fire tonight. thank's again for the comments. Rick


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Rick,

I'll take one of those. Would like it good and raspy too. Where can I send payment?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank's hope to call a wolf in this coming year. only have been to Vancouver Island salmon fishing. someday bear calling there. you have awsome Predator's up there. Take care. Rick


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got my killercnc in the mail today,WOW it's beautiful and loud with very little effort. It is driving my neighbors dog nuts which is a good indicator that it will work great in the field. I can't wait to get out.
Thanks Rick,
Don


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Seen rick's display at columbus predator expo real nice display of his quality call's i've been going to get one for some time. Ill order one too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You won't be sorry.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Got mine in today and love them. Very good sounding calls!









I was curious though - is there any relation to the "Black Beauty" call that All Predator Calls sells? Same color, material, style of engraving, and the mouth piece is even interchangeable with this one. Very similar calls.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick! Was excited to see you on the site. Lee Smith of yellerdog is a nephew of a really good hunting buddy of mine from back in Missouri. Do you have a site with all your calls and info on them?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

i just spent over a month in Michigan. at yellerdog's the barrell's are mine that you got and the RR1 toneboard is mine and the closed reed is mine. i also have a RR2 toneboard. yellerdog make the black buity set for Ap. i will have to look. been involved with yellerdog since around 2004. Rick

my website.
RR Calls - Home


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

my call's


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

first turned like my new closed reed sweet call. Rick


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

RICK--------Sent a check for my calls today--------skip


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

awsome have two saved. thank you. Rick


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a bucket full of calls, but not a single CUSTOM call yet. How can we change this?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

chris what are you looking for. i have that laminate available for $35.00. i'll get a better picture. Rick


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Rick---------------recived my calls today----Darn are they GREAT ---I sure like'em---There's going to be some U.P. yotes dying to the cotton tail blues--GREAT SOUND!!! I'll be using these calls durning my seminars this summer. thanks for the good product-----------SKIP


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

your very welcome. sold four more over the weekend i see while i was bear hunting. nowe back to some custom call making. got busy. Rick


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there a thread or post on your bear hunt Rick?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

not yet have the pictures downloaded dont feel well. have call's to finish. trying to go out to the shop now real dizzy. Rick


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick, I sure hope you're okay man. Maybe it's just me but that last post made me a little unsettled.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

I have diabetes now and had stints a couple years ago. a stressful time. alot of money going out. thing's breaking. just bought a new band saw the other broke. will get better now. taking my toyota tundra in tomorrow ripped a boot on the axle. it's under warrenty. get back to turning call's i'll feel better. drinking lots of water. Rick


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Stay well Rick. My niece has diabetes and I know it is a struggle.


----------

